

Inside Facebook's Data Center - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/04/17/a-look-inside-facebooks-data-center/

======
wensing
Link to a larger video (and HD):
[http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=183757000483&r...](http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=183757000483&ref=mf)

------
puzzle-out
Inside Facebook's Data Center for two seconds. The rest promo.

